# Pasadena, MD - Pasadena, MD. - TGS07 Salt Dogg tailgate spreader



## badmonkey (Oct 23, 2013)

Have a TGS07 Salt Dogg tailgate spreader or sale...controller, wiring harness all there ready for new owner. - $1200.00 / OBO. Text 443-306-4489 or send me a PM and I will get back to you.

Thanks, Chris


----------

